# Will you be my Valentine?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach are missing their Maltese gang, but wanted to send you some love. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Boo & Zach, I'll be your Valentine.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Marti. Hope all is well.



Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh Boo & Zach, I'll be your Valentine.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww how cute.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi sweet Valentines, love your photos.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We will be your Valentines also.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Handsomest Valentines :wub::wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Valentine's Day Boo and Zach!!! Trissie would love a valentine to keep up with Tyler who has 2!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sissie says YES! She's swooning right now!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day Boo and Zack!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:heart: Happy Valentine's Day Boo and Zach :heart:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy valentine's day!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Pooh says....Yes, most definitely!!!!
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo and Zach are swooning with all the love


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day Boo and Zach! :wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Ahhhh! Hope yall had a great Valentine's Day! :wub:


----------

